# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > طلبات الزبونات >  كوكيز و كب كيك و سويتس ع شكل توزيعات للبيبي

## عنود الحب

السلام عليكم ورحمة اللہ وبركاته

مرحبا خواتي، شحالكم

أبا اسأل منو التاجره اللي اتسوي كوكيز وكيك ع شكل توزيعات للبيبي

مثل هالصوره او اي اشكال ثانيه



واذا جربتوا اماكن من برع المنتدى بعد ياريت اتخبروني سواء عالخاص او اهني فالموضوع
و لكم كل الشكر

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

مساعدة 
لمحبين المحاشي 
فديتكم وين اقدر احصل مكينة آلة عين جمل رقمها... 
الشارقة-دبي-ابوظبي-راس الخيمة 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه 
دلكة سودانيه 
عرض منتجاتكم 
دريول عربي جامعي من نوع خاص مواليد السعوديه 
عروض للخياطه

----------


## عنود الحب

اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## عنود الحب

اب اب اب اب اب

----------


## عنود الحب

اب اب اب اب

شكرا للي راسلوني 

ابا زياده بليز

----------


## علايـــــه

انا بعد ابغي

----------


## farawlla07

حبيبتي انا اسوي توزيعات بالكروشيه 
اتفرجي لو تحبي
https://plus.google.com/photos/11669...41571497762690

https://plus.google.com/photos/11669...41799999071506

سعر الحبه 5 درهم

----------


## اسرار الطبيعه

حياااج عنددددي

----------


## EOMAR84

حياج عندي إسوي كل اللي. تبيه

----------


## دار_الزين

> السلام عليكم ورحمة اللہ وبركاته
> 
> مرحبا خواتي، شحالكم
> 
> أبا اسأل منو التاجره اللي اتسوي كوكيز وكيك ع شكل توزيعات للبيبي
> 
> مثل هالصوره او اي اشكال ثانيه
> 
> 
> ...


متوفر عندي وبالشكل اللي تبينه على حسابي فالانستغرام

[email protected]

----------


## m.desserts

تفضلي عندي اختي اسوي كيك و كب كيك و كوكيز و كوكي بوبس و كيك بوبس و اوريو بالشوكولاه ولكل المناسبات 
حسابي *********: @monasdesserts
whatsapp: 0502669477

----------


## m.desserts

> انا بعد ابغي


تفضلي عندي حبيبتي 0502669477

----------


## أم زمرده

حبيباتي يا أخواتي ما ترفعون المواضيع القديمة ، صرت ما اميز من القديم والجديد،، أرجوكم إذا تكرمتوا

----------

